# Sending texts from across the water.



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Having a new mobile provider (3) since my last trip abroad, I asked the cost of text messages from France, and was given the price.

On my return I found I had been charged for many more texts than I had sent, and on checking with customer services, found that texts are regarded as a maximum of 160 characters long, thereafter being charged as two texts, and so on!

This I had never heard of before, and was impolitely told "everyone knows this!"

Well I didn't, and have had mobiles since they needed a crane to carry them.

My question, is this common knowledge, did you know this?

Is this the same for all service providers?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Txt*

Sorry, it's common knowledge. :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Common knowledge, I'm afraid. SMS messaging is by definition a 'short messaging service' of 160 characters. 

If you have been using SMS since it was invented you'll have noted that earlier phones did not have the facility to break apart messages. My first 3-4 phones had a maximum capacity of 160 characters per message and it was necessary to send a message and then continue in a separate message if you wanted to go over 160 char.

This is one of the two reasons that the shorthand 'txt spk' evolved, the other being having to type the message using a numeric keypad. If I have to send a text back to the UK I use it myself. 

If you have an older O2 phone you might be lucky that each text message back to the UK takes 4 messages out of your UK inclusive allowance, something sadly discontinued to new customers.

Text messages are virtually redundant for me since I got Vodafone Data Traveller - I can use instant messenger / e-mail / Facebook to keep in contact.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Both my UK, O2 and Spanish Vodafone phones tell me when I am going on to the second text message. As you reach the limit of characters the screen changes from (1/12) to (2/12).

Sooty


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Text*

Hi

I do not send texts from my mobile when overseas, but send them from the internet - FREE.

I always tell people to expect texts from an unknown sender, but to reply to my UK mobile - FREE to receive texts overseas.

Russell


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Must be me then, as I never realised.

Texts in the uk are usually short, but to back home they were reports to family of where we had been, where we were, and where we were going!

I'll know for next time! Thanks.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your not alone TR5.
I didn't know but then I don't text much. 

Ray.


----------

